# Hi there need some info on winstrol



## runningbighead (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all was hoping for some good advice about a course of winstrol,Wanted to know how much to take daily and how long for.Also do i take when not training and if any one can advise on a good diet to accompany a winstrol cycle would appreciate. Cheers take care


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would firstly research winstrol and ask advice from others on this site if this substance would give the results you require.

What are your goals? Would you be using this product alongside other AAS?

cheers


----------



## jcm (Jan 10, 2009)

theres better gear to use for a cycle mate. give tbol a try if you wanna take summit that wont convert to estrogen and elan gains etc. ran for 8 weeks you could get some decent gains. winny didnt realy do much for me ive only used it twice and it left me creaky as hell. more of a hardener than anything


----------



## runningbighead (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi cheers can you tell me a bit more about what you said.can it be taken by tablets and what does a pct to run along side your cycle mean. I was told winstrol was a good first cycle to use givin you progressive strengh and size gains that you will keep because of low water retention.also because of low androgenic effects.can you please dvise


----------



## jcm (Jan 10, 2009)

yes mate turanobol is tablets. that ownt give you any estrogen or bloat and gains will be better than winny if thats what your looking for. you can also use stronger gear and use an anti e along side it or some proviron to stop water bloat. thats what i woudl do i dont think winny will give you much in the way way of gains compared to others


----------

